# Funniest thing you will ever see



## Kleyman97 (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone ever heard of Yellow Bamboo Island? They advertise it as a place where you pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to move in with them on their sacred island that was supposedly the "birthplace of the world" and learn how to blast people from 30 feet away using your Chi:

www.yellowbamboo.com


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

when I go to that link, I see the yellow bamboo, but lots and lots of disgusting popups suddenly pup up! Ewww :anic:


----------



## Kleyman97 (Jul 22, 2003)

Theres a special technique called clicking out, watch the videos, especially the first one, its so funny. And they talk about the "full moon initiation ceremony". I peed my pants.


----------



## trb (Aug 16, 2003)

After I saw the first video, I had to see the rest because they were so hilarious!!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

These people are also on rma. They tried to get the Amazing Randi to validate their claims. It's very weird--see the archives at www.groups.google.com for more info.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *These people are also on rma. They tried to get the Amazing Randi to validate their claims. It's very weird--see the archives at www.groups.google.com for more info. *



That is weird. Although "The Amazing Randi" did seem to have punked out. I understand what he says about the "catch 22" but if "the attacker" is hitting the yellow Bamboo Guy w/ a stick as hard as he can, which is what I would do, then one would think that this would be intent to harm. So if he isn't thrown magically, then they are officially debunked. 

I don't believe in this Yellow Bamboo crap until it's proven, however, it still seems like Randi was called out on a bluff, which was to go to indonesia (or have someone represent him in indonesia) to test them.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

http://www.randi.org/jr/091903.html

See also:
http://tinyurl.com/nyi1


----------



## Kroy (Sep 20, 2003)

List of things to do:
1) book ticket to Yellow bamboo island
2) learn to blast people 30 feet away
3) sign up for the next UFC


----------

